# from the past



## anlabyblack (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello I am new on here but not new to mice breeding my name is Mike Bennett but I go back to the 50s and early 60s I was a breeder of blacks with many winning black and blues but mainly black I go back to the time of Percy Ashley well know for whites and a very strict judge.Jack Wormald and many others from the 50s.With my blacks I had many best of show winners and to Championship show best of show with many silver cups and rose bowls.I had to give them up in 1964 owing to marriage and starting my own photography business and having to travel. Now that I am 73 and retired and getting the urge to start again finding a good time to tell my wife and sort out the cats which are blacks.I will be looking for a show to attend .Living near Hull although I have walking difficulties walking I have a car on mobility.So I will keep looking for a show.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome Mike  It's nice to meet you and hopefully we'll see you at a show soon.

The NMC has a website now, with the show calendar on there. You can find the website at http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk

As always the best thing to do is rejoin and get the NMC News for the latest information and schedules. You can also email the NMC Secretary Paul at [email protected]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Annual is being held at Manchester and would probably be the best bet for collecting stock.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome Mike! Good luck with starting up your mousery again!


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

A warm welcome to the forum Mike.

When I left the Fancy in the early eighties Blacks were in a bad way in health & fertility, I would be interested to hear how they were in your day.


----------



## anlabyblack (Jun 4, 2015)

Blacks where very healthy with several breeders they where smaller than other breeds I would like to hear from anyone breeding blacks now.I have read a report which gave details of all varieties but I found it not correct and if breeders of blacks follow the details then they will get poorer.As I said I would like to hear from someone breeding blacks to compare to my day.


----------



## Molly (Jun 12, 2009)

I would be interested to know what report you read. Was it a recent one?


----------



## anlabyblack (Jun 4, 2015)

Not sure but seemed fairly new.There was not a lot different but one important thing and on thing I never experienced in all my years.


----------



## Molly (Jun 12, 2009)

I see. Well, unless you tell us what you read and what the difference is, we won't know what you mean, sorry!


----------



## anlabyblack (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish to hear from someone breeding blacks now or thinking of starting to discuss it. bred blacks for several years and have secrets of breeding blacks and pass them on. If you would like me to post them on here alright but I would prefer to pass them on direct to a breeder direct.


----------



## Molly (Jun 12, 2009)

Why not join the NMC, Mike? All exhibiting breeders of Blacks will be members and you can compare notes. Hopefully you'll be able to come to Honley next Saturday and see what's currently on the showbench. I used to keep Blacks (and did a lot of winning) but I don't have any secrets. I'm quite happy to share with other fanciers.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

shame you didn't manage to get to Honley as there were some good blacks on show with black winning best self and boa self.I picked up a black breeding buck and he's a lovely big fit specimen


----------

